# General GoPro questions



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

I need a name said:


> I will be doing some helicopter back country this season and figured that I should buy one of these little cameras. I got a brand new HD Hero for $100 and have a few questions.
> 
> 
> -How do you guys manage to get such good videos with them? Are you on the 720 or 1080?
> ...


I use 720, 1080 takes a whole lot of computer to edit along with space.

Helmet mount is sturdy, just tether it to the strap or a vent. Extendable monopod fits in my backpack when I'm not using it.

Not sure, I have the previous model and don't see a reason to upgrade soon.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i personally film on R3 which is 720p at 60 fps so that way if i wanna slow anything down it still looks smooth but R5 which is 1080p is good if you want super crisp footage. the downsides to R5 is a smaller frame of view(127deg instead of 170 i think) and it takes up more space on your SD card.

you can def find poles that can fold up/telescope or at the least make your own using any pole you want and something like the handle bar mount for the gopro.

the new gopro is def better in a lot of ways but if you are just filming stuff for your self and friends to watch the quality on the OG go pro should be more then good enough


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

basso4735 said:


> I use 720, 1080 takes a whole lot of computer to edit along with space.
> 
> Helmet mount is sturdy, just tether it to the strap or a vent. Extendable monopod fits in my backpack when I'm not using it.
> 
> Not sure, I have the previous model and don't see a reason to upgrade soon.


How do you reccomend tethering the helmet mount? It can't fit through a vent or fit through the rear strap. I don't trust the adhesive either. Just zip ties to loop through a vent securing the top/side straps?

Wouldn't the video come out blurry with it on your head?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

I need a name said:


> How do you reccomend tethering the helmet mount? It can't fit through a vent or fit through the rear strap. I don't trust the adhesive either. Just zip ties to loop through a vent securing the top/side straps?
> 
> Wouldn't the video come out blurry with it on your head?


the adhesive mount is pretty sturdy for the most part and if youre really worried just tie a small piece of twine from it onto something on your helmet thats out of the way as a leash.


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

Anyone know anything about GrenadeGrip Gopoles? I was looking into buying one, but I'm not sure if it would be easy to hold fairly steady for filming runs down the mountain/park runs/others.


----------



## sponger606 (Nov 26, 2011)

I need a name said:


> Anyone know anything about GrenadeGrip Gopoles? I was looking into buying one, but I'm not sure if it would be easy to hold fairly steady for filming runs down the mountain/park runs/others.


see this thread for poles, I have a Gopole and love it
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/photography-video-other-media/44807-gopro-pole.html


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm gonna grab a grenade grip gopole.

Do you guys use the LCD screen and or extended battery?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i have a lcd screen and it works pretty well.


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

I need a name said:


> How do you reccomend tethering the helmet mount? It can't fit through a vent or fit through the rear strap. I don't trust the adhesive either. Just zip ties to loop through a vent securing the top/side straps?
> 
> Wouldn't the video come out blurry with it on your head?


Fishing line to the chin strap or something. I use some thin rope through the goggle vent on my smith holt.


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

r3(720). Plenty of resolution. Battery pack over lcd, for me. I have the original gopro hd. I won't upgrade until it dies or gets lost. I just hold mine(I took a wrist strap off another broken cam to keep from dropping it).
Steve


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

The r3 setting seems much better than r5. 

As for the pole, can anyone link me to one that is extendable so it can fit in a relatively small backpack? I'm only finding super small ones or ones that won't be small enough to fit in a backpack.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

you can make it as long or short as you want


----------



## dc-rida-4-life7 (May 19, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> you can make it as long or short as you want


Oo hush CRO, now that your all never summer sponsored and what not haha. Just messin but what's good? (off topic my bad)


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

hey man, havent heard from you in awhile. ha not much really, living in tahoe this winter instead of vt. send me a PM with your email or something when you get a chance and ill add ya on FB.


----------



## dc-rida-4-life7 (May 19, 2011)

Will do. Yea I'm in park city at the moment. Quick 4 day trip out here. Scott posted a vid of you in SBA the other week. Some sweet stuff you got going for ya congrats and whatever bullshit lol.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

whats the best helmet adhesive thing to use? the flat one or the curved one?


----------

